# Wedding Stuff



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

OK so this post has nothing to do with bunnies and everything to do with wedding planning....

I'm stuck, and looking for opinions.. 

Neil and I are getting married on September 7th of this year, so I amin full wedding planning mode. I have most of the bigthings... invitations, dress, place, food, drinks, centerpieces, dj,guest list, minister, photographer... and this week I should have theflowers, table cloths/chair covers and bridesmaid dresses settled.

That's where I'm stuck though - dress colors..

So I am doing fall colors. My main color was going to bechocolate brown and all the various fall colors as accents -oranges/reds/golds.

So here is what my dress looks like:







Flowers are these colors:





These are my invitations:





And so now I am torn... do I want to have chocolate brown dresses, orshould I go for more color... I like things that are very simple,classy... so here are my options that I narrowed it down to..








Sooo... what do you guys think? Which would look best withthe flowers? If I go with something darker, I would get moreof the lighter colored flowers in that bouquet, but same basic colors.

Thoughts??? 



Nadia


----------



## katt (Apr 20, 2007)

***side note*** i love you dress

i think the chocolate brown. the red/black seems to dark, and thered/white doesn't grab my attention. . . the green/white seems topastel . . .

i like the chocolate brown one!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

I think either of the red ones would look best,personally...and I find myself leaning toward the red with theblack. 

Wow...what gorgeous colors!! 

Weddings are so amazing...but I know the heck you're going through in planning it and I totally feel for you....

Let me know if you need any ideas, or anything, ok? 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Starina (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the red with the black ribbon. VERY pretty autumn colors. 

~Star~


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 20, 2007)

I am loving the red/black one.

Nice choices so far!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool! So I have pretty much eliminated the green one - which seems to be the concencus so far...

I'm really town between the brown and the burgundy/black.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 20, 2007)

I love your colors! My brother isgetting married in late September and I think they're doing a similarcolor scheme. I like the red/black too. That darkred is probably my favorite color. I like the shade of brown,but not so much with the white trim.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh...that's BROWN? I'm sorry...hehe...for some reason, they both looked red to me.

:embarrassed: Hehe!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

Rosie... heehee - there's 2 red ones and thebrown up there. I think you were talking about liking the twoon the right?

The brown is the second one...



Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Apr 20, 2007)

Firstly congrats on the wedding!:bunnydance:

Beautiful dress, you'll look stunning!

My favourite bridesmaid dress is the fourth one, butI also really like the third. Gorgeous!

I love how simple everything is, and yet like you said, so classy.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, haha!! I get it now...THAT one, I thought was black...lol!!!

I'm a goof...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

How many girls? Skin tone and hair color?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

Good questions Alicia!!

2 girls, 1 asian, and 1 indian. 

I'm also brown (west-indian)complexion. That's whyi threw in the green... the other colors may be too dark but, i lookgood in black, and that brown is close to black...

all black hair...

Nad


----------



## missyscove (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the chocolate brown one.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 20, 2007)

First off, Congrats! 

Next, I just got married last October, so I know how the planning mode is! 

That is a beautiful dress you picked. And it's so funny because Ipicked the same type of flowers you did (same color scheme...very falllike). 

Here's the bridesmaidsdress I picked w/ the flowers you have:






It looked really nice w/ the flowers. Here's some photos from the wedding:
http://www.angelicpictures.net/LaurenandChris/067.html
That's my sis and I (I'm the bride...hehe).

I'd try to avoid, although it's cute, the red w/ black sash dress.The flowers will get lost against that as a backdrop. 

Green is the constrasting color to red, so they would pop off of thedress. Plus you could get away w/ green because September is betweenSummer and Fall.

I like the black (obviously from my own wedding). I choose it becauseit made the flowers pop and it was easier to coordinate the tuxes (theyhad gray vests). 

The brown is a cute dress, however, I'd like to see the color in personfirst, as it looks very similiar to the red on the internet. 

I'm like a pro at this now (currently helping 2 friends plan theres), so if you need anyhelp or support, let me know!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I like the chocolate brown one.





Ditto. 

By the way same color theme.

Edit:When I got married thatis.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 20, 2007)

OH! That's chocolate brown second from the left and not black?

Huh, must just be the picture! That's my pick as well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

I had eight bridesmaids, maid of honor, twoflower girls, and one little girl dressed like me. Eightgrooms men, bestman, and ring bearer. 2 witnesses and my grandma andstepdad gave me away.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 21, 2007)

I love the red/black one. It seems to "pop" the most to me. 

Is there any way to take a sample of your flowers into the dress shopand see what looks best? Or even get a sample swatch of thefabric colours to take to the floral shop?

That would be the best way to see what colours go best together.

--Dawn


----------



## Eve (Apr 21, 2007)

Your dress is gorgeous!

I like the red/black dress the most. I think it would look great with the flowers.

I am a fan of white only for the bride, so I think dresses with nowhite for the bridesmaids would make your own dress stand out the most.


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm loving the Burgundy/Black myself. I just love Burgundy though!!

And your dress is beautiful


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 21, 2007)

*definetely Burgundy/black!!*

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Cool! So I have pretty much eliminated the green one - which seems to be the concencus so far...
> 
> I'm really town between the brown and the burgundy/black.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! You guys are thebest. And thanks for all the sweet comments.Everyone here seems to like the burgundy and black and I do too - sowhen I go see them in person, that will be the direction I'm leaningunless one of the others stands out more...





Nadia


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't know if this would help, but I've been helping my other friends and this is how they choose their dresses:








Thank goodness for graphics skills!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

OH my!!! That's the most fantastic thing ever!!

Ok - so look how awesome the flowers look with the brown dress!

__________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2007)

I really like the second and third dresses the best....and the third is my favorite but the second one is close.

So this year, as I celebrate my 47th birthday on September 7th - I'llremember to toast you on your wedding day (and try to beat you in thetrivia quiz!)

Peg


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually, Nadia, that's what I thought too while I made that!

It all depends on what's more important; are those the flowers youwant? If so, I think something like the brown would let them 'pop' moreoff the dress. With the burgandy (although I am in love with the dress)the bouquet gets lost. 

Something like this bouquet would pop off of the burgandy dress more:




or this:






or this one, but I'm not sure if this is really fall-ish enough:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 21, 2007)

I really like the brown dress with the flowers! I'm changing my vote.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

I actually find myself more drawn to the green dress...

I really like how the colors of the bouquet are brought out more by the color of green.


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

My best friend got married this past fall and we wore chocolate brown dresses and I loved them!

One thing to consider, is it an afternoon or evening wedding? The browntended to look a little purple in the natural light so thats somethingto consider. Might be better to go with a deep cranberry color if itsdaytime. 

She had the same colors as you and it looked very pretty all together. 

I'll try to upload some pics tomorrow so you can see the dresses onpeople. Except I dont have too many photos cuz I lost my disposablecamera after having way too much to drink!

Congrats though! You should put craisins down the isle and have Mistyand Charlie be the ring bearers Thats always been my dream.


----------



## Eve (Apr 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Youshould put craisins down the isle and have Misty and Charlie be thering bearers Thats always been my dream.


:laugh:

On second thought, I do think the brown dress looks the best with thoseflowers. That picture was very helpful lalena2148, great idea.


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 22, 2007)

you should doa poll



lurv Anabell :mrsthumper:


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 22, 2007)

i really like the brown dress with the flowers....

--becky:bunnyheart


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the style of the dresses. Thelast 2 are my favs. The green is pretty, but I don't think itgoes well with the flowers. The black is beautiful,but I don't think it's appropriate for a wedding - I have theold-fashioned belief that you shouldn't wear black to a wedding .



Pam


----------



## missyscove (Apr 23, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Ilove the style of the dresses. The last 2 are myfavs. The green is pretty, but I don't think it goes wellwith the flowers. The black is beautiful, but Idon't think it's appropriate for a wedding - I have the old-fashionedbelief that you shouldn't wear black to a wedding .
> 
> Pam


Pam, that one is brown, not black. I agree though,one time I altar served (yes, girls can be altar "boys" too if you livein the right diocese) a wedding where the bridesmaids were wearingblack. It was a little weird.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 24, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love thestyle of the dresses. The last 2 are my favs. Thegreen is pretty, but I don't think it goes well with theflowers. The black is beautiful, but I don't thinkit's appropriate for a wedding - I have the old-fashioned belief thatyou shouldn't wear black to a wedding .
> ...


Yeah, you either love it or hate it. I didn't want to have gray andblack dresses originally. I was going to do bronze or burgandy. But, Iloved the style of the dress and the color looked awesome w/ theflowers. Plus, it was something the girls could wear again (and theyhave, so mission accomplished!). 

Black is becoming a very popular wedding color. Many stores havedisplays for black and white weddings, and they look super cool andformal.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 24, 2007)

These dresses were solid black, no other color. I liked the dresses you picked.


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2007)

I like black if its an evening wedding, otherwise I think it looks weird..


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 24, 2007)

We're going to see dresses today! 

And table cloths... I can't believe how much linens cost. *sigh*

_________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

That sucks. The place we got them considered itpart of the total fee and it wasnt much. They also would dye them tomatch. The guy even took us to his guy to get flowers. We ended payingfor just mine. They gave us the rest FREE!Theyare goodfriends of the guys. We luckedout with that guy he was sonice.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 24, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> That sucks. The place we got them considered it part of thetotal fee and it wasnt much. They also would dye them to match. The guyeven took us to his guy to get flowers. We ended paying for just mine.They gave us the rest FREE!Theyare good friends of the guys.We luckedout with that guy he was so nice.


The hall we rented provided us w/ alot: linens in whatever color wewanted, china, napkins in whatever colors we wanted, silverware, openbar, centerpieces, and the cake was included. It was really nice. And,although I was afraid to get the cake from the hall, it was made by apro baker and was DELICIOUS! It was chocolate cake on with mochafilling and a vanilla bottom. Yum! They also did Cherries Jubliee,which is a dessert where they set the cherries on fire first, and theydid it in front of everyone. It was really neat.

So, how did it go today, Nadia?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 25, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> That sucks. The place we got them considered it part of thetotal fee and it wasnt much. They also would dye them to match. The guyeven took us to his guy to get flowers. We ended paying for just mine.They gave us the rest FREE!Theyare good friends of the guys.We luckedout with that guy he was so nice.



Our place has table cloths, but they're UGLY - they barely cover the table and the material is horrible. 

I found great ones today for $15 a table (which is cheaper than theoriginal $22 this other place was quoting). AND $3 a chaircover. (ugh!!). Neil keeps cursing every time I tell himabout this stuff. heeh.

________
Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 25, 2007)

SOOOOOooo.. it went really well!!

And, I decided on a dress from the same collection, but a totally different dress... and a totally different color. hahaha.

Ok, so the dress I liked just fit my sister like a really badsack. It was horrible on her body shape, so we nixed it assoon as we saw it. My other bridesmaid has a similar bodyshape (they're both muscular, very broad shoulders). Thestrapless dress was just horrendous.

So, we just started trying on dresses with different styles on top tosee what looks best, and we found one that looks AMAZING! 

And, the color - the chocolate brown just would not be right for mysister's complexion - it's way WAY too dark, and she would dissapear inteh dress (while sitting at the tables with Chocolate brown tablelinens). So that got nixed as well.

The dresses are 'Palamino"... which is just a champagne color, and myother bridesmaid might get the chocolate brown because the champagnecolor is HER skin color.

The moral of the whole story is 

I FOUND THE DRESSES!!!



Edit: This isn't the EXACT color - for some reason they don't have theright color up on the site - but this is the closet to the color.


----------



## Haley (Apr 25, 2007)

I love it!

When we were looking for dresses for my best friends wedding, we wentthrough the same thing. You may love a dress on paper, but you have togo with what fits the body types best. The one we had originally pickedout fit me perfectly, but when some of the other girls who were shortertried it on it looked really bad. We eventually found one that workedfor everyone. 

And you want your girls to feel comfortable and like what theyre wearing. Im glad you found something beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yea. Lets not go into that.Ask me why my maid of the honor changed two weeks before the wedding.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 25, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Oh yea. Lets not go into that.Ask me why mymaid of the honor changed two weeks before the wedding.


oh no! What happened???


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2007)

After promising that she would help plan thingsshe took off in May cam back two weeks before the wedding which wasOctober 1st. Complianed about the dress mind you she looked nice. 

Than at the wedding shower my family threw she was talking trash aboutmy family. That her family is higher class and what not. Mind you hermothers family will not talk to her dad because his grea great greatgrandma was part indian. I could go on but I won't. That is one of thesmaller things wrong with her family. 

Since than I speak to her once every few months. The last straw was when she said I should have Ringo put to sleep.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 25, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> After promising that she would help plan things she took offin May cam back two weeks before the wedding which was October 1st.Complianed about the dress mind you she looked nice.
> 
> Than at the wedding shower my family threw she was talking trash aboutmy family. That her family is higher class and what not. Mind you hermothers family will not talk to her dad because his grea great greatgrandma was part indian. I could go on but I won't. That is one of thesmaller things wrong with her family.
> 
> Since than I speak to her once every few months. The last straw was when she said I should have Ringo put to sleep.


Oh no! That's awful! 

My maids were my sis, my cousin, my best friend, and my junior was my12 yr old cousin. To make a long story short, I bought my friend hershoes for the dress and wanted info to send them to her (she movesalot). Took me 5 weeks to reach her after calling and calling. Finallyreached her...by myspace (which is how she choose to respond). Turnsout she said I was a bad friend (because her boyfriend was beingajerk about her coming her for the wedding. She was in FL andgoing to IL and I told him to back off that she was a big girl andcould make her own decision.) So, she told me she couldn't feel likeshe was good friend anymore and come to the wedding. So, that cut it to3 weeks before my wedding. I was absolutely livid. I still haven'ttalked to her. Mind you, I bought her shoes and her gift (the gift Icouldn't return), so that put me out over $100...plus her plate offood, and part of her plane ticket that she had to cancel.Unbelievable. Sad to think she ruined a 13 year friendship over someguy, that she has now broken up with.

Nadia, that's a great dress. Funny thing is the same thing happened tome. I had picked out a couple dresses, but the one I ended up choosingjust laid better on the girls.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 27, 2007)

3rd one from the left would match well. Your dress is very pretty!


----------

